# Need ideas for large cub scout event



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Konnichiwa Skelster,
Two ideas for a project would be to have a Halloween T-Shirt Design Contest. The kids make a design, everyone votes & the winner gets it made into the ( Scout thened T-shirt )or have a professional disigner create a Black & White ( Scout & Halloween Designed Logo ) print it on a White or Ash shirt & have the kids use Fabric Markers to color their own shirts as a project. I'll think of some more but I wanted to send this one off first. Good Luck.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm back. How about having the kids build a few Stalk Abouts based off of one of the many Ghosts or Creatures from the rich story telling history of Japan & use them in the Haunt.


----------



## sweetbfolkart (Jul 8, 2011)

Why don't you make the "craft" a mask making one - then there could be a prize for best mask.


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

Pirate Raingutter Regatta?

We're doing that for our pack meeting at the end of this month.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Maybe they could still use their t shirts but have a contest on who could make the most creative costume using only things they can wear on their heads or arms or attached to the t shirts? Like a pirate patch, clown nose small cereal boxes for a "cereal killer" etc? 

And you must have scary stories around the campfire with smores! yummmm, smores


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

jadewik said:


> Pirate Raingutter Regatta?
> 
> We're doing that for our pack meeting at the end of this month.


That's a great idea!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I love seeing scouts on here! My 2 favorite things...scouts and halloween.  I work for BSA (National Council/supply) and volunteer also.


----------

